# Reading on my fire



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I still have not done much reading on my fire, tend to do that on my slightly older Kindle three, aka kindle keyboard.  The only trouble with reading on the fire is the battery life.  My kindle three has excellent battery life and can often go a month without recharging.  How well does your fire's battery life do when you using for book reading?  When I read my books during the week or weekends I can frequently put in up to three hours per day reading and I really do not want to stop what I am reading to recharge the fire.  Since my kindle three has demonstrated that it quite capable of keeping up with that sort of abuse and keep going I am curious can the fire's battery keep up with that sort of abuse and still keep reading my books?  Do you think that the fire can keep up with three hours per day worth abuse of book reading?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> I still have not done much reading on my fire, tend to do that on my slightly older Kindle three, aka kindle keyboard. The only trouble with reading on the fire is the battery life. My kindle three has excellent battery life and can often go a month without recharging. How well does your fire's battery life do when you using for book reading? When I read my books during the week or weekends I can frequently put in up to three hours per day reading and I really do not want to stop what I am reading to recharge the fire. Since my kindle three has demonstrated that it quite capable of keeping up with that sort of abuse and keep going I am curious can the fire's battery keep up with that sort of abuse and still keep reading my books? Do you think that the fire can keep up with three hours per day worth abuse of book reading?


3 hours? Only reading? Yeah, easily. I'd say that doesn't begin to be abuse. 

Now, you're not going to go 3 weeks before charging. . . but if MOST of what you do is reading, you can easily get several hours. I'd say 6 to 8 depending on how bright you keep the screen.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

jbcohen said:


> Do you think that the fire can keep up with three hours per day worth abuse of book reading?


Heck I watch a lot of movies streamed. 2 hours with wifi streaming and still well over half a battery left, 65% maybe more. And I have the LED backlight up much more than when I read a book.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Six hours, hmm will need to seriously consider the reading with my fire.  I will turn off the wifi when I am away from home, since its not available away from home there is no sense keeping it on and tuning down the brightness, that's probably a good idea.  One of the reasons that I toyed with the idea of a new kindle 4 touch is that I much preferr the touch interface than the keyboard of my kindle three and since the touch has the touch screen and I could proably get away with six hours of reading I don't think that I have any further reason for considering the kindle four touch.  Its nice that amazon is offering some dollars off a new kindle when you send in your older model, however the amounts that they are paying is not enough for me to consider it as a viable option.  If they were to offer me $50 that would be another story alltogether.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Current Trade in Value on the K3 with 3G is around $50. . .just under $30 for WiFi only.

Electronics Trade In


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh yes, you can easily read on the fire for hours. I keep my screen brightness half way down, with wi-fi off, and I've read 5 hours+ and still had more than enough battery life left to play games. I find playing games and using the net to use the most life out of the battery, reading doesn't use all that much really.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

jbcohen said:


> I still have not done much reading on my fire, tend to do that on my slightly older Kindle three, aka kindle keyboard.


Same here. I dearly love my Kindle Fire, but for reading, I still use the older e-ink K3.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I haven't spent much time reading but I have played games for hours before and I usually charge it every night. It takes about 9 hours to use the battery and that is using it for most of the 9 hours.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I charge my fire almost every night and have no problem with finishing a book.  Very excited because Tuesday the new book on the last Czar of Russia comes out Nicky and Alex andI will be reading it non stop.  I only waited for six months.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine is a wifi only, I am rather sorry that I bought the wifi only and not the 3G model, it would have come in handy since a majority of my book buying goe4s on away from home where wifi is not available, let's call it 20-20 hind site.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Current Trade in Value on the K3 with 3G is around $50. . .just under $30 for WiFi only.
> 
> Electronics Trade In


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

You can still use the fire when it is charging.... I have chargers all over the house....


----------



## LoriBooks (Jan 22, 2012)

Reading three hours per day on Kindle Fire is a piece of cake.  I think the technical info on the Fire says it'll hold a charge for 9 hours.  I've been using the daylights out of mine and not run out of battery yet.  I do plug it in each night before I go to bed for a fresh charge.

Lori A. Moore


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

My shifts at work are 8 hours long and I have a lot of downtime where I need to find something to keep myself occupied.  I took my Fire to work when I first got it and did about 2-3 hours of video streaming and 2-3 hours of reading and about an hour or two of web browsing; I still had about 20% of battery left.

I would say if you turned the wifi off and set the brightness to low you could probably get 8+ hours of just reading in without any problems.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I charged my Fire over 10 days ago and have read about 2 hour each day and it is still at 63%.  However, I only turn on WiFi to check email or catch up with FB friends, but hardly ever watch movies.  I did watch Downton Abbey and noticed that it drained the battery significantly.  So, if you are watching movies, keep it plugged in if you can.


----------

